# 7 week progress pics!



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 14, 2011)

this is less than 2 months of progress..  

from 190ish to 205ish....15lb difference! 

shirtless=old one
tank top=new one


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 14, 2011)

Why are you mad that's a pretty good amount of weight gained.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 15, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Why are you mad that's a pretty good amount of weight gained.



no im not..i just like that smiley haha


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry this is actually a 3 week progress


----------



## redmond3 (Feb 20, 2011)

dude nice gain, you look very solid! NICE BUILD HARD WORK!!!


----------

